# Sling removal question??



## pamcopeland (Sep 25, 2009)

Could someone help wit this procedure code problem? It is for an infected pubovaginal sling removal. Any ideas???
Thank You!!


----------



## ASC CODER (Sep 29, 2009)

57287
to remove a sling the physician makes a small abdominal skin incision to the level of the rectus fascia nad releases the arm of the sling from the rectus abdominus. The physician releases the slings attachment to the junction of the urethra via canals or tunnels formed by an instrument or a finger placed through a vertical or flap incision in the vaginal wall. 

Coders desk reference for procedures 2008


----------

